# مطلوب برنامج Powermill



## الأسكندراني (7 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم
الأخوة الأعضاء أرجوا مساعدتكم في الحصول على برنامج Powermill
لقد جربت جميع الروابط بالملتقى لكنها لا تعمل
أرجوا من الأخوة الذين يملكون هذا البرنامج رفعه الى الملتقى عن طريق أي موقع لرفع الملفات
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## هادي نيسان (7 مايو 2008)

بدك 2008 ولا 2007 ولا 2006


----------



## أبو الحارث المقلدي (7 مايو 2008)

بدي انا 2008 ضروري


----------



## الأسكندراني (9 مايو 2008)

شكرا أخى هادي على اهتمامك
بدي 2008


----------



## الأسكندراني (13 مايو 2008)

أخي هادي لو ممكن ترفع البرنامج في أقرب وقت لأني محتاجه ضروري


----------



## هادي نيسان (21 مايو 2008)

*powermill2008*

ساقوم برفعه يوم الخميس 22 5 2008


----------

